# Essential Camping Supplies



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A recent topic on the items needed to start camping elicited some great advice from Ghosty - BEER. I laughed and thought I would pass on the formula I use for making sure I have enough beer to successfully complete a camping trip. This formula has been tested over many years and has yet to leave me lacking for beer







.

Beers Required=(number of kids + 1) x number of nights camping

This simple formula has served me well as our family has grown and can even accomodate when the kids bring along a friend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> A recent topic on the items needed to start camping elicited some great advice from Ghosty - BEER. I laughed and thought I would pass on the formula I use for making sure I have enough beer to successfully complete a camping trip. This formula has been tested over many years and has yet to leave me lacking for beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa.....

Guess I'm WAY over that limit.

Using your formula for a weekend trip (2 nights)

(2 + 2) x 2 = 8 beers.

What would I drink after I'm done setting up the trailer?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The kid portion is just part of the formula.

Camping buddy mooch factor. This depends on your buddies but you must factor in the distance from his trailer to your trailer and then add in the variable of which site has the better fire pit. This buddy mooch factor can actually go both ways and your buddies know this so if you end up at their camp site they know they will have to feed you a few beers because 3 sites away is just too far to go to retrieve your own beer once your walk over beer is gone.

You have to add in the DW quotient, which is a variable that can change on a trip by trip basis.

Then you have to add the boondock factor. How far to the nearest replacement beer if the first formula can produced a shortage of beer for Saturday night.

Once this is all added up then you could be set.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The kid portion is just part of the formula.
> 
> Camping buddy mooch factor. This depends on your buddies but you must factor in the distance from his trailer to your trailer and then add in the variable of which site has the better fire pit. This buddy mooch factor can actually go both ways and your buddies know this so if you end up at their camp site they know they will have to feed you a few beers because 3 sites away is just too far to go to retrieve your own beer once your walk over beer is gone.
> 
> ...


You forgot to factor in heat index, which takes relative humidity into account.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a very serious matter and should not be let to amatures nor chance and never, never ever just simply mention to the DW "Oh while your at the grocery store, pick me up some beer for our camping trip this weekend." You'll end up with a 6 pack of Drurery's draft lite or something like that.

Now I have a formula I've used and tweaked for years for planning parties and such that can be applied to a camping trip. This is in a spreadsheet with formulsa, but I'll break it out for you here so you can manually calculate for yourself.

Calculate # cans of beer required for an event	
P	total number of people expected	
D duration of event (# of drinking hours)	
H	expected Humidity (weighting factor .005)	#VALUE!
T	expected Temperature (weighting factor .015+H)	#VALUE!
F	fudge factor (for unanticipated guests) (weighting fator 3%)	0.03
S	Spares (for consumption the day after the event during cleanup 6)	6
#VALUE!	B	number of cans/bottles of beer required

The formula is;

B = (P/2*D*(T*.015+(H*.005))*(1+.03)+6

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a simple formula....

One night=One case

AND ALWAYS chose a campground near a beer store!!! That way you will NEVER run out!!!

Gary


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Gary iam with you when we go camping its a case a day and on a good day even more. No place to go but to bed.


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

Where is the formula that factors in the wifes beer ?????


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

All that said and done it's still safest to stash an extra case under one of the bench seats.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Beer is great but liquor is quicker!

I always seem to have left overs of alcohol. None of which ever goes to waste.

The ice factor is a bigger concern for me.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

gator_back said:


> Where is the formula that factors in the wifes beer ?????


She will be too busy fetching them and popping them open to worry about it!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL - too funny, so this formula allows dh 5 beers a night.........mmm, I'm thinking he's loving this site more and more each day!

Ali


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

3ME said:


> Where is the formula that factors in the wifes beer ?????


She will be too busy fetching them and popping them open to worry about it!
[/quote]

You don't know my wife!


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I am with Gary!!! # of nights = # of cases. Oh no, I sound like an alcoholic? J/K

Jeff


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I only bring a little because I love micro brew. I like to be able to sample the local brews wherever I'm at. So, I like to leave plenty of room to pick up beer while out camping. I make sure to bring plenty of scotch though.

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

MOB Rule:
The amount of MOB (My Own Beer) consumed is inversely proportional to the amount of OPB (Other People's Beer) that I can consume.

Now, where's your cooler again?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just keep your mitts off my Mike's, eh!








(Unless you ask nicely, of course







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just drink Guinness. My DW doesn't care for it, so there's more for me.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Just drink Guinness. My DW doesn't care for it, so there's more for me.


what a loving guy!



> She will be too busy fetching them and popping them open to worry about it!


I hope your wife doesn't see this...I'd have to double my amount and be sure to forget yours, accidentally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears we need a member to be a BEER distributor. The Rally they attend, will always be great.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Or do as we do.....

THE KEGERATOR with a back up keg!







(sometimes it's nice to have friends with big trucks and lots of space for storage!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Or do as we do.....
> 
> THE KEGERATOR with a back up keg!
> 
> ...


I have a strong feeling you're going to fit in just fine at the PNW Rally.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> I have a simple formula....
> 
> One night=One case
> 
> ...


So when are we going camping?! I like the way you think. That formula always works best for me. Hey - a few here, a few there...and then the social firepit(s) start...









Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm I guess sense I don't drink I can't go to a rally







But Hey I don't mine buying some Beer for my guests and I make a good designated driver...might need someone to go to the store for more beer in case you didn't do the Beer formula correctly.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Or do as we do.....
> 
> THE KEGERATOR with a back up keg!
> 
> ...


Very cool!!

That's a great idea OREGONCAMPIN! We'll bring the tiki bar to the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion and you can bring the kegerator


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Beer is great but liquor is quicker!


I believe the lyrics are ........
_"Wine is fine but Whiskey's Quicker"_ 

or is that Brandy? ......... Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> > Beer is great but liquor is quicker!
> 
> 
> I believe the lyrics are ........
> ...


I think that depends on how much of which one you've had!

...and just where do Appletinis fit in?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Or do as we do.....
> 
> THE KEGERATOR with a back up keg!
> 
> ...


Very cool!!

That's a great idea OREGONCAMPIN! We'll bring the tiki bar to the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion and you can bring the kegerator








[/quote]

What is the rule about traveling with full Kegs from one state through several others in order to hook up a keg in a tiki bar at an Outbackers Rally? .....does anyone know???







Bet the weight police would scream at this one! (Or the Blue Hairs)

I know, I know - that which we do not know won't hurt us


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm I guess sense I don't drink I can't go to a rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about the PERFECT Wing Man!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Or do as we do.....
> 
> THE KEGERATOR with a back up keg!
> 
> ...


Very cool!!

That's a great idea OREGONCAMPIN! We'll bring the tiki bar to the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion and you can bring the kegerator








[/quote]

What is the rule about traveling with full Kegs from one state through several others in order to hook up a keg in a tiki bar at an Outbackers Rally? .....does anyone know???







Bet the weight police would scream at this one! (Or the Blue Hairs)

I know, I know - that which we do not know won't hurt us








[/quote]
Oregon Camper!
I thought you'd be all over this one








Come on, we need your expertise!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Oregon Camper!
> I thought you'd be all over this one
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I've every taken a keg out of the state. Not sure it could last that long.


----------

